# Most Artsy photo!



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

You said most artsy so I'm posting these, hope edited image's are okay. 































































































































The above black horse was originally a chestnut, my first time doing a color change, I think he make's a nice black horse.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Woot! Awesome. Edited photos are fine


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some of Sonya and Rumour:



















Montana(my friends QH gelding) and Nebeil (Rumour's sire) Sorry its huge


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

http://<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyNzczOTUxMTc*NjkmcHQ9MTI3NzM5NTEzMzc2NSZwPTYyNTEmZD1jb2RlYm94Jmc9MSZvPTgwMGEyMTg4MDdjYTQ4/MTJiMGY3ZDhmNTM1Y2M5OTc1.gif" /> <a href="http://blingee.com/blingee/view/113295989-Pearl" target="_blank" title="Myspace Glitter Graphics"><img alt="Pearl" border="0" height="300" src="http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/6c0/623900362_776865.gif" title="Pearl" width="400" /></a><br /><a href="http://blingee.com" target="_blank" title="Myspace Glitter Graphics"><font size="2">Myspace Glitter Graphics</font></a><br /><br />


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Picture didnt work ^^^^^


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys  keep em' coming!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I woke up one morning and the sky was sooo pretty:








Took this on Tues:


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Those photos really caught my eye LoveStory!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

dont know if it worked


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

First two Caleb:
















Second two downtown:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I apologize for the photo overload...

















































































(not an edit-experimental shutter speed)


----------



## lolly (Jul 1, 2010)

twilight arabians please could you tell me how you did those photos hey are amazing? any website?


----------



## lolly (Jul 1, 2010)

My Ponyy And Horse AJ And Lolly


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

ok not the best pics but


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I have quite a few entrees


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

This is my most artsy picture, my sister with my mums horse herman


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

some photos by...me


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Oi, what the heck, I'll enter. Both pictures were taken and edited by me.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Eliz, I love your third pic


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

*RE:*

I always loved this picture of my little cousin, even if the horse started to walk out of the picture 

Also liked this picture of me feeding one of the horses I work with a cookie


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll start judging now


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry I took so long guys! Picking now!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

In no order:

Dressagexlee- your second photo 
irydehorses2lyfe - your ninth photo 
Eliz- your fourth photo 
ThatNinjahorse- your second photo 
LoveStory10- your second photo

Nice job guys!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha, awesome. =)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awsome!!! Thanks!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

______________________________________________________________


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry Starlet, entries closed.


----------

